# Tillie swallowed a cherry pit!??



## TilliesMom

Tonight at dinner my husband spit a cherry pit and it landed on the floor... Tillie was very nearby and although we didn't SEE her eat it, we could not find it anywhere! So, we are pretty sure she ate it... I remember reading that cherry pits are toxic to havs?? What should I do? 
My husband insists she will be fine and that it will just pass through... I hope he's right!??
Anything I should be doing? She had just eaten dinner, so I know she has a full belly...


----------



## mintchip

they can be but ?????
http://www.humanesociety.org/animals/resources/tips/foods_poisonous_to_pets.html


----------



## Missy

Oh dear. I hope tillie is ok. they are so small I assume it will pass. I know you can induce vomiting with hydrogen peroxide I read on here 1/2 tablespoon to 1 tablespoon for an 11 lb dog. I have never done this. Is there an emergency vet you can call for advice? 

Keeping her in my thoughts.


----------



## heatherk

Hi Tammy,

I wouldn't worry about a single cherry pit, unless Tillie starts having symptoms. Elissa (my daughter) left a lot of cherry pits on the floor of my bedroom a while ago (long story - I wasn't happy with her at the time lol, because of Ceylon) and although I thought I cleaned them all up, every once in a while I find Ceylon chewing on a random cherry pit that he found when he's in my room. Of course, I make him spit it out every time I find him chewing on one, and I search again for more pits, but so far he has suffered no ill effects (and I am pretty sure that he has swallowed more than one).

Hydrogen peroxide _is_ the recommended method to get a dog to throw up, but the first, last, and only time I tried it (after Ceylon ate 3/4 of a chocolate brownie left in the car by my daughter), it didn't work (Ceylon was fine, of course - he just never threw up, at least not until hours later). Not sure if I didn't give him enough hydrogen peroxide or what, but I won't give it to him again until I talk with my vet about what to do if he does really eat something toxic, and the correct dose to give him. And hydrogen peroxide will only work (I have read) if your dog ingested the toxic thing within the last couple of hours. Again, I don't think you need to be worried about the cherry pit, but, being prepared in the case in which your furbaby does eat something truly toxic, is a good thing. I would suggest that you talk to your vet about what really might be toxic, and what you can do immediately to give your dog as an emetic if recommended (some poisons should NOT be thrown up), and have it on hand JIC.

But, although some dogs might react badly to a cherry pit, most dogs will pass it through harmlessly. If Tillie is having bad symptoms, I think that you would have noticed by now, and taken her to the vet already. Otherwise, I really wouldn't worry about one, or even a few, cherry pits. (Just my ignorant opinion, I am not qualified to give real canine medical advice, and I am sure some other more knowledgeable people on this forum will chime in )


----------



## becks

OMG, thanks for the warning. Im going to have to be extra vigilent come summer. My neighbour has a huge, and I mean huge, cherry tree that overhangs our fence and drops fruit onto our deck. It just happens to be the deck that Boz dog door opens on to.

I hate this tree with a passion and I have given up begging the neighbours every year to allow us to trim it back as far as possible. I always seem to be moaning about it and I really do not want to fall out with them. I have always been worried about Boz eating the pips mainly just for chocking issues but I was unaware that the pips were toxic. **** tree. Birds eat the fruit then sit on my clothes line and **** on my washing, fruit makes a mess all over my deck and now the dog risks being poisoned. **** tree.

PS, they also have olive trees that are planted along the fence line, please dont tell me these are poisonous as well??

Rebecca


----------



## Thumper

I don't think it will hurt, I think it will pass through with little issues, I'd just check the stools for a few days with a stick and see if you can find it (gross I know, but it will pacify your worry if you do find it)

I love cherries, I wish my neighbor had a tree  

Kara


----------



## Kathie

I have never heard of them being poisonous but I do know that peach pits are supposed to have something poisonous inside the pit - arsenic or cyanide? McGee eats these big nut-like things on our gum trees outside - I don't think they are poisonous or he would be dead by now! I think the squirrels eat them so I guess they're safe for dogs, too. I think we've managed to keep the cherry pits away from him so far!


----------



## TilliesMom

Tillie seems to be okay this morning. She has poo'd but I didn't see a pit yet ... 
thanks for all the advice and reasuring words!


----------



## Missy

great news.


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug:stay healthy Tillie!


----------



## Luciledodd

There is cyanide inside of the pits. But it would take a lot of pits ground up for it to be toxic. As we know, dogs don't really chew and if the pits are swallowed whole, they will pass harmlessly through. That is the same with peanuts, almonds, etc. Rosie loves peanuts and almonds, but mostly they are not chewed and pass through her.


----------



## mckennasedona

Everyone is right, don't panic. It will likely pass through without incident. Though a lot of things are listed as poisonous to dogs, in many cases the dog would have to ingest large quantities to cause problems. 
My father-in-law's Yorkie grabbed an ant bait that had fallen on the floor and by the time we found her she had ingested the bait that was inside the plastic housing. I immediately called animal poison control and learned ($60 later) that she would have had to ingest pretty much the whole box in order for the poison to really harm her and they said the same was true of many (but not all) plants. They were more worried about the plastic pieces. All was well. I'll bet Tillie will be fine with the cherry pit.


----------



## TilliesMom

thanks everyone!
so far she seems to be fine, but tired from bath day! LOL

I'm curious about your comment about the almonds Lucile? Tillie actually has ground up almonds as part of her daily diet per Sabine's instructions... where did you learn than they are toxic to dogs!?? I sure hope they are okay, she's had 8 almonds per week for months now ...?


----------



## Luciledodd

That is the point, they are on the list of dangerous foods as are most nuts. They aren't toxic, I guess the danger is them blocking the colon if they swallowed a lot. Rosie loves popcorn and will eat right along side of me. The next poop will have popcorn in it but not harmful.


----------



## Missy

There are many things that are toxic in large quantities for dogs and humans. Almonds is one them. As is garlic. But in small quantities they are healthy for dogs (not sure what the limit is for humans but unless you are mega-dosing garlic or eating nothing but almonds I wouldn't worry.) I would not hesitate with anything Sabine suggests in terms of toxicity.


----------



## davetgabby

TilliesMom said:


> thanks everyone!
> so far she seems to be fine, but tired from bath day! LOL
> 
> I'm curious about your comment about the almonds Lucile? Tillie actually has ground up almonds as part of her daily diet per Sabine's instructions... where did you learn than they are toxic to dogs!?? I sure hope they are okay, she's had 8 almonds per week for months now ...?


 Bitter almonds, which are not very common are the toxic ones. Sabine told me this a few months ago. Sabine says..."Just one pit is unlikely to be an issue at all. You'd just want to be careful if a dog ate a whole bunch of cherries" . See ,how I abuse this lady; LOL


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

davetgabby said:


> Bitter almonds, which are not very common are the toxic ones. Sabine told me this a few months ago. Sabine says..."Just one pit is unlikely to be an issue at all. You'd just want to be careful if a dog ate a whole bunch of cherries" . See ,how I abuse this lady; LOL


She needs to be a member of the forum Dave...lol.. I don't think you abuse her!


----------



## davetgabby

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> She needs to be a member of the forum Dave...lol.. I don't think you abuse her!


LOL, yeah well ,she says I don't but at times I do feel guilty. Ive received six emails tonight from her. Now we're talking about the earthquake. Though this is not new to her as she lives in LA. LOL


----------



## TilliesMom

LOL, thanks Dave! for some reason it never occured to me to ask Sabine!!  Tillie doing just fine...


----------

